# Onkyo 707 question



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been noticing a very subtle static/fuzzy type noise when watching movies in surround or theater mode. The more you turn up the volume the more you can hear obviously. It's very annoying.... What do I need to adjust to correct? I have a Onkyo 707 going through two Paradigm Monitor 9's right now.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would first of all check all the cables are secure at the back of the Onkyo and then also look at how many bits of kit you have coming off the same plug unit, if you can try plugging some of your other kit to a new mains socket and see if that helps, you are picking up interference somewhere a long the line and you need to isolate it by trying the above suggestions and let us know how you get on?


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Why does it go away if you switch to "direct" or something other than surround and theater?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Tdub said:


> Why does it go away if you switch to "direct" or something other than surround and theater?


If you have tried what I said above then it could also be a fault with the Onkyo, but I would double check all cabling and power cords, if all else fails then contact your dealership where you bought the unit and it might have to go in for repair.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It also sounds to me like it's either a wireing issue and if not that then an internal problem with the unit.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I third that scenario on the speaker cables. I am assuming you are using HDMI for connectivity, you might also check that cable as well.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

It's the 2nd time hear problems on onkyo 707. the first one was 4-5 months after purchase it went to protect mode. Tried every possible connection problem but still behave the same way. The last test was unplugged all connections but the protect mode still kick in. Now, the unit is in service center for repair..


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes I have HDMI cables. I will check it out tonight and see what I can come up with. I only have a couple things plugged into the surge protector.

I'm not having much luck with receivers here lately.:scratch:


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I checked the HDMI cables and power cables but everything seems fine. I hooked the rear speakers tonight to try out. I fooled with the different sounds and the "All Channel Stereo" just about blew me through the roof! When it gets quite though you can hear that noise..... it sounds more like a subtle shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and is louder with different settings. I hate to send this thing in for who knows how long.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

When you go into Direct mode you are by-passing the DSP parts of the AVR meaning it goes straight through to the pre/amp stage that is why you may not be hearing the noise, it may look like it needs to go in to be looked at, as long as you have tried all you can with the cables


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not sure what else to try other than unplugging them and making sure they are pushed in all the way. I had Onkyo send me another 707 and it does the same thing in all the modes except Direct and THX Cinema. I can't believe this is normal. I'm a newb so it makes it harder for me to diagnose....wish someone was close by on here.

I'm not sure what would be a good receiver to replace it with for $350 or close. :huh:


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tdub said:


> I'm not sure what else to try other than unplugging them and making sure they are pushed in all the way. I had Onkyo send me another 707 and it does the same thing in all the modes except Direct and THX Cinema. I can't believe this is normal. I'm a newb so it makes it harder for me to diagnose....wish someone was close by on here.
> 
> I'm not sure what would be a good receiver to replace it with for $350 or close. :huh:


sounds like something not in the A/V but wiring . do you use a surge protector ? 

OR 
could it be a ground loop problem ?


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes I have the receiver, BluRay and TV plugged into it. What is a ground loop problem?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Tdub said:


> Yes I have the receiver, BluRay and TV plugged into it. What is a ground loop problem?


Do you have cable? That is the usual suspect causing ground loops. What you have sounds like a ground loop.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes I have a coax coming out of the wall right now. I haven't hooked up a cable box yet. How would that affect it if it just goes straight from the outside box on the side of the house to the tv?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Audyssey mic issue 
the wrong mics were sent out with onkyo 707's 
here's the statement from Audyssey ...
............................................................ .........................................
Onkyo Mic Resolution
Onkyo has informed us that they will exchange the microphone for any customer who has the ACM-1 by providing them with an ACM-1H.

The contact information is:
Tel : 201-785-2600 (select “Product support” option)
or email: onkyoad[email protected]

We were not given contact info for outside the US, but I assume that the regional Onkyo offices can be contacted via their web page.

I want to thank all the members who raised the issue and those that provided us with their microphones to help us figure out how to solve this mystery. Please don't send us any more mics at this point. All of you that did will receive a replacement from Audyssey.
__________________
Chris

............................................................ .................................
__________________


----------

